# Erfahrungen mit Heckenschere Garden Groom



## winne (8. Apr. 2008)

Hallo , wer hat Erfahrung mit der englischen Heckenschere Garden Groom
. Ich überlege die alte elektr. Heckenschere durch diese zu ersetzen.
Traue der viel versprechenden Beschreibung aber nicht so ganz. 

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen

Winne


----------



## Dodi (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heckenschere Garden Groom*

Hallo Winne,

ich hab's mal von der Fotoecke in den Gartenbereich verschoben und den Titel etwas aussagekräftiger gemacht.


----------



## Joachim (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heckenschere Garden Groom*

 also ich hab von dem Teil bislang nur im TV gesehen und gehört - für alle denen es ähnlich geht, so sieht sie aus, davon reden wir hier:
[ASIN]B0017HW9ZY[/ASIN]

Erfahrungen hab ich mit dem Gerät bislang nicht, wir wollen erst in den nächsten Tagen unsere Hainbuchenhecke setzen - und ob das Teil dafür geeignet ist ...


----------



## Dodi (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heckenschere Garden Groom*

Also, Joachim,

wie sieht sie denn nun aus?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heckenschere Garden Groom*

na so sieht sie aus:

*klick hier*​


----------



## chromis (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heckenschere Garden Groom*

Hi,

das Teil hatte ich bis heute noch nicht gesehen :shock 

Aber rein von der Konstruktion her würde ich mir lieber eine konventionelle Schere kaufen. Ob dieser Kreisel mit seinem rotierenden Messer fähig ist, mit kleineren Ästen fertig zu werden und ob man mit dem Teil eine optisch sauber geschnittene Hecke hinzubekommen, das bezweifle ich stark. Je länger der Messerbalken bei einer Heckenschere, desto sauberer das Schnittbild, mit dem Kreisel würe ich mir nicht zutrauen, eine gerade Hecke zu fabrizieren. 
Zudem bekommst Du für das verlangte Geld auch eine sehr gute konventionelle Schere mit kräftigem Motor und langem Messer.


----------



## scholzi (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heckenschere Garden Groom*

Hi Leute....
ist zwar schon 2 Jahre her aber......
Ich hab heut das Ding mal testen können.........:smoki
Wenn das Ding wirklich funktionieren sollte, müsste man 6 mal im Jahr Hecke schneiden......und selbst dann hat man nicht wirklich Spaß bei der Arbeit..
Wenn die Ästchen etwas länger sind, musst du paar mal drüber gehen, bis sie verschwinden und immer wieder von weiten an die Hecke ran gehen...(nichts mit auf und ab Bewegung)
In der Werbung steht ne Frau mit weißer Bluse und schneidet Hecke.... Ich stand da wie........:evil
Dann noch das Thema Schnittgutabsaugung....
Klar gehen 2/3 in den Fangkorb aber der Rest......
 
Wenn man sich dafür 10 Kästen Bier kauft, kann man wenigsten behaupten  100 Liter getrunken zu haben....
100 Meter Hecke hätten länger gedauert....


----------

